# How to capture a misguided colony?



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently some bees have taken up residence in some rolled up carpet in a person's garage. I'm wondering how I might capture this colony. As far as my logic takes me is to tape off both ends of the carpet to move it. Would need to do it at night or first thing in the morning, of course. But what next? I can't unroll the carpet. That would be a mess.

Anyone have any suggestions on how I could go about doing this? I've only ever captured one swarm, and it was in a tree and from my own hive. 

Thanks.


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

A really sharp utility knife and patience. Moving it may not be such a good idea, I see collapsed comb. Good luck!


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, so be careful about bending... That's noteworthy. The guy said he jammed a broom stick into the hole and got 3 stings for his efforts. May already be collapsed comb. 

From what he said the hole is really tiny because the carpet was rolled tightly. So I'm not sure there's going to be much avenue of getting into the carpet.

Wonder if I just stick the "entrance" on top of an empty hive body that had a hive body with frames under it. I could drape the whole thing with a blanket after opening the exit hole. So they would have an exit point. A place to go (with yummy old wax frames in it). But they will want the queen. I just gotta dig her out?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Would the owner of the garage let you leave them there until Spring. Everything works better in Spring. If he wants them gone then here are two possible solutions.

One course of action could be, move the carpet and just cover the carpet with something for Winter protection and cut it out in the Spring.To keep it rigid you could tie a couple of 2 X 4 lengthwise with the carpet.

Or you could also construct a box now, put the rug in it, then put a standard hive over the box and next Spring, let the bees move into the hive and then move them away. You can entice them to move into your box (next Spring), by giving them drawn comb and a frame that has some open brood on it.

If you have the chance, read the thread, "Confused Bees" , I also detailed there, how I removed some bees from a car tire which is similar to this situation.

cchoganjr


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Cleo, Doubt owner will let me leave them there. He was in a rush to go buy some insecticide. 2x4 is a great idea, made a note there. I might be able to leave them in my garage till spring though. Some good thoughts; I'll have to consider. Thanks for the input. Thinking now about a bee vac.


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

have you seen them ?
rolled tight , carpet, I picture Bumbles


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

This time of year I get several calls on yellow jackets. That thought came to mind too.

cchoganjr


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Some other folks are thinking yellow jackets & bumblers too. Going to try to get in to see them today - before I get too excited.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, as my tagline says, still a beginner. In the bee world, I don't get out much. I dropped by this place this morning to have a look-see. Abandoned house. Carpet in the back under an old wood open garage. Got out of my car and immediately stepped into a teeming fire ant hill, but I know that feel and averted the creepie crawlies. Lots of experience there. No, I didn't bring a suit. No, I didn't bring a jacket. I was just going for a look see. They were flying pretty intently. One side of old house, barking dog. Other side of house, barking dog and chain sawing going on. That barking dog was pert-near in line with the end of the carpet where the "bees" are. I was parked about 10 feet from the carpet. I got about halfway there and was immediately pegged on my arm. I ran like a girl. Sat in my car and studied it for a bit. Should have brought binoculars - I might have been able to tell with those. I tried zooming in on my cell camera, nope. Couldn't tell much by the entrance. So, I didn't know what else I could do. I left. Bug unidentified. Mental note: bees won't just walk up to me and say "Hey! It's me - a bee!" Take a suit and binoculars. Even when going just for a look-see.

Oh - NOT bumble bees. I could tell that much. Very "bee" looking. But I just couldn't confirm.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Not sure why unrolling the carpet would make a bigger mess than not unrolling it. the mess is already there.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Why, dsegrest, I believe you are correct!


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

VitaminBee said:


> I was parked about 10 feet from the carpet. I got about halfway there and was immediately pegged on my arm.


No stinger left behind? I would guess it's something other than honeybees.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

That's true, Daniel, but I have actually been stung by a honey bee and no stinger was found. May have stuck in the clothing or something, but not in my skin, so that wasn't enough evidence for me. (But I did check my shirt really well. Still, I couldn't rule out honey bee. 

UPDATE - fellow beek went to take a look. All he could confirm was aggressive and not honey. He called them sweat bees. Do they sting?? Anyway, he was lucky enough to have another chance while over there because there were real live honeybees in a post of same house. So all was not lost.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

V Bee, I know the stinger doesn't have to be left behind, it just didn't sound like honey bees to me in such a location. Interesting that a honeybee hive was found nearby.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh, got it, Daniel. Yeah, not likely honeybee location fer sure.


----------

